

The most difficult interview question ever - rhubarbcustard
https://www.coderscope.com/blog/most_difficult_interview_question_ever

======
adam419
This is really not that difficult of a question to answer.

If you're coming from a more B2B oriented company and interviewing at a more
consumer oriented one, say you're interested in working on consumer oriented
products.

Same goes for the reverse.

With a little creativity this is a pretty easy question to answer, just gotta
practice your rhetoric before-hand.

~~~
greenyoda
It's also an opportunity to demonstrate that you've done some basic research
about the company and what it does, since giving an intelligent answer to the
question "why do you want to work at ACorp?" is only possible if you've done
that kind of research.

~~~
adam419
Exactly. I actually looked forward to those kinds of questions because it
really gives an opportunity to demonstrate passion, which I found becomes less
and less relevant as the company becomes bigger.

------
john0
My standard answer is that I want to build cool things, and it and it looks
like your company builds cool things. Done.

